# 50x: New firmware in progress...



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, I thought I turned off my 501.... wait a second, it's blinking. Must mean a firmware upgrade is in progress, and I'm receiving it at 9 AM PT this morning. Will followup.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, the firmware has been upgraded to P167, which is a bug fix+preparation for the compressed guide. Sorry folks, not the big update you have been waiting for.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone know what bug(s) was addressed in this upgrade?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Totally off topic, but Z'Loth, your avatar gives me the shivers everytime I see it! The first season is the top of my Christmas wish list!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

According to DISH's website P1.67 for the 501 was released 10/07/02. Guess you haven't turned off that 501 recently.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The receiver, if it's not being used, is turned off every night. Usually, my receiver (which is a RMA) is now one of the first receivers to get updates. So, apparently, P167 was rolled out to a few receivers, halted due to the 301 anomoly, and they have started uploading it again.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

At DBSForums there was a few reports of 167 spooling last week. When I got home today I noticed my 501 was on (I remember turning it off), I checked the system info and I have 167.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

My 501 has had the same software since its very first download on Nov. 2nd. This would support the theory they suspended the P167 force feed for a while.

I turn mine off at night (usually). No update for me.

And Dish even told me that an update is forthcoming, but I haven't gotten it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boba _
> *According to DISH's website P1.67 for the 501 was released 10/07/02. Guess you haven't turned off that 501 recently. *


Actually, it says 11/7/02 now. It may have been wrong earlier, this is the first time I checked. So it is relatively new.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version P167 have a few new features, one of them - new Maxtor 80 GB model : 4R080L0. On HDD added new - 6th - partition "PreImage" .


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Just noticed I got P167. Only new feature I see is News by Reuters. Yippee...


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Just got P167. Only new feature I noticed was a spontaneous reboot.


----------

